# bios passwort geht nicht mehr



## -~-Manu-~- (22. August 2009)

hi ,
ich wollte heute mal ein oc machen , wo ich ein wert zu hoch eingestellt habe kam nur noch ein blue screen ! wo ich wieder ins bios wollte um den wert wieder runter zustellen sagt mir doch mein bios , das das passwort was ich 5 min früher eingegeben habe falsch wäre ! was kann ich da machen , das ich wieder rein komme ?

gruß manu


----------



## darkfabel (22. August 2009)

mach ein bios reset entweder per jumper oder du nimmst die bios batterie raus und wartest 2-3 min. unt steckst sie wieder rein!


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (22. August 2009)

ok probiere es mal


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (22. August 2009)

hat gefuntzt dankööö


----------



## Silvecio (22. August 2009)

Hi,

für das nächste Mal und das man seine Einstellungen behalten möchte, gibt es die Möglichkeit per Masterpasswort:

Klick

Hab ich aber selbst noch nicht getestet.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## ruf!o (23. August 2009)

habe vor 5-6 Jahren schonmal testen müssen, und die Funktionierten früher. Ob das heute auch noch so ist weiß ich nicht. Mein absoluter Favorit, der mir auch bis heute noch im Kopf rumspukt: lkw peter


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (23. August 2009)

ok danke schön für die die noch geantwortet haben


----------

